# 3rd Privy & Counting, The Cobalt Blue Hutch Hole.



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Me & Tom went back to our usual area but this time we went across the street were I dug up some other Frank Marx brewing Tee Pee bottles a year or 2 ago in a Privy. This time we got about a foot down when we hit our first bottle. A Geo Norris Aqua Hutch from Detroit. In excellent shape too. Then it got better after this. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Then we started hitting Cobalt Blue Geo Norris Hutches, one after the other. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Then we found my #2 most wanted bottle, Been waiting & digging for years just to find this bottle, Today it finally happened & I about had a heart attack. Unfortunately only one. The Super Rare Exposition bottle. Worth a few hundred $$. The crier was it had a big chunk of it's blob top missing


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Another Pic of Rare Exposition.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

I wanted to dig more Expositions but instead those stupid Cobalt Blue Hutches kept falling out of the hole one after the other.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Dug some cool Aqua Hutches like A Funke & Westenphal with boat anchor on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Then it was back to the Cobalt Blue Hutches again.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Pic of the hole.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Group shot of some of the goods, loot, booty.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope you like the pics & tour. Until Next weekend. LEON.


----------



## luckiest (Aug 3, 2014)

wow, amazing!  Good for you, I would love to dig a cobalt hutch.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 3, 2014)

Incredible stuff. I know this has to be in Detroit somewhere. Love the bottles. Have you ever run into trouble down there? I live just north of Detroit. But grew up there.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Aug 3, 2014)

All I can say is "Incredible"! Hats off to ya! I am drooling over the thought of digging just ONE of those cobalt hutches! Jack


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Lightly washed the Westphal Hutch. Ends up the A. Funke is different then the one in my collection. The collection Funke had Registered on it & this one don't.  Out of all those cobalt blue hutches at least 3 different variations on them. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 3, 2014)

You seem disappointed on Cobalt Hutches? I would die to find some of those! The Exposition piece is a wonderful one, even if damaged. I'm glad you found it. I thought my day went well for bottle-hunting. Yours went absolutely superb! Congratulations!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2014)

I was being sarcastic with the cobalt blue hutch comment. LEON.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 3, 2014)

Man what a great day of digging!Lisa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice!  I love the odd digs. Blue hutches!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic with the cobalt blue hutch comment. LEON.



 If you were  serious you would be one hell of a bottle snob [8D]


----------



## tftfan (Aug 3, 2014)

[] COOL.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Pic of the hole.



That's a privy? that looks like a "dump trench"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Pic of the hole.
> [/quote


----------



## sandchip (Aug 4, 2014)

Incredible!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 4, 2014)

Very sweet, Micah was right, you must still be smiling....


----------



## Karikeller11 (Aug 4, 2014)

I live for a day like this!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 4, 2014)

you guys are killing me.Dam it looks like your only three or for feet down and comeing up with real gems.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's how the day unfolded, Me and Leon were going to our digging spot  and Leon got there early probed a crunchy area in a location we dug at last year near our current hot spots. So we went there, I probed the location he thought was good and it was nothing  (probe went down but no crunch), so we probed some more and looked at the maps and I found a spot that was good but not the normal size, it was like 6 feet long and 3 feet wide. So we opened it up and only 1 1/2 feet deep there was a nice clear/aqua Geo Norris Hutch from Detroit. Then for the next 3 feet there was nothing but broken pieces of hutches and china. Then found a amber broken Exposition Blob beer this is a extremely rare bottle. Found  a nice  Cobalt Geo Norris Hutch from Detroit around 4 feet deep. We were almost ready to fill in the hole so Leon was checking the edges for something missed when Leon found a Hutch in the far corner of the pit and then it was like hutch heaven, there were 9 hutches and one broke one in that corner. This was a great dig. If it wasn't so hot we would of continued digging cause there are a couple more pits right next to this one.

Tom


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 4, 2014)

We were at this spot last year and I probed till I was blue in the face. and could not find a spot. then this time it only took a few seconds to find a good crunchy feel. Funny how that works ! Tom


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 4, 2014)

iggyworf said:
			
		

> Incredible stuff. I know this has to be in Detroit somewhere. Love the bottles. Have you ever run into trouble down there? I live just north of Detroit. But grew up there.


We have been questioned by the police a couple of times in the last year. but never had any real trouble. We never dig alone. During the dig the police stopped someone across the street, there was all kinds of yelling coming from there, we just kind of ducked in the hole and stayed out of sight. Tom


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like a great dig!  I hear you on the heat...dug a 4' x 4' x 10' privy on Sunday here in Texas.  Needless to say I'm still feeling it!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2014)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> hemihampton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one was definately a Privy. I could see the even 4 walls lined with rotted wood. These last 2 I'm not sure what they are, Found some bricks lined up & rotted wood but not like the first one. At about 3 or 4 feet down we hit a foot or 2 layer of soft yellow sand. This layer has not much in it & Toms thinks it dried up & bottomed out. Is this Typical? I suspect more farther below. LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 4, 2014)

What I have found, the shallower privy's 4' or less don't seem to have the wood walls intact. I think they rot away. but once you get deeper privy's 5 feet or more you see more of the wood liner remaining. Tom


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 4, 2014)

Has to do with how much oxygen is reaching them.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2014)

Just cleaned the dirt out of some of these. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 4, 2014)

Those look awesome!!! Cleaned up very well. If my shoulder wasn't messed up, I would ask to go with you guys once or twice. As I dig holes for a living. Just to find them in the ground gives you a great feeling.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 4, 2014)

That makes sense, may get more water / freezing / thawing ?


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2014)

that's a lot of hutches to find in one location it was definitly worth digging up


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> that's a lot of hutches to find in one location it was definitly worth digging up



Yes it was, I love Hutches & think I got almost 100 different Michigan Hutches so to dig a new one & blue ones is a great thrill. Here's a pic of the A. Funke.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2014)

Close up.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, those are some fine hutches


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 4, 2014)

Another Pic.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 4, 2014)

Cobalt is a perfect color for bottle. A+!


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 5, 2014)

Way to go LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2014)

I noticed this Cobalt Blue G. Norris Hutch wasn't Pictured on the Hutchbook site so I sent Ron a pic. It's listed but not pictured. This one has the small x on bottom. kinda unusual for this bottle in my opinion. Listed as Scarce on Hutchbook. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 5, 2014)

Not anymore. []


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Not anymore. []



 I think only 2 out of the 8 had the small x on bottom. still a scarce variation. LEON.  P.S. Only one was the dark bluish purple with Registered near top.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, however you or I spin it, it was an excellently superb find.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 6, 2014)

WAY TA GO,EXCELLENT FINDS AND POST!!!


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 6, 2014)

Now I'm wondering what those NORRIS cobalt bottles and the WESTENPHAL anchor bottle are worth ? Tom


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 6, 2014)

What a hole!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2014)

Hutches don't excite me much anymore but those blue ones would. Color is king


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2014)

Unfortunately the Cobalt Blue G. Norris & Geo. Norris from Detroit are probably the most common of the Cobalt Blue Hutches (exception would be the tombstone or horseshoe variation)  But I'm not complaing, I'd love to dig more. Luckily Michigan has more different Blue Hutches then most other States & even some Amber Hutches too, would love to dig a Amber Hutch, Maybe next weekend? LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow! That was exciting! I have never dug a cobalt hutch in 30 years of digging even when back east. I bet you can get quite a few bucks for em, enough to buy several amber hutches I suspect............


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 6, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Then it was back to the Cobalt Blue Hutches again.


With each cobalt hutch you found the price went down. Sad, right? [:-] Great dig by the way. Apparently so much money to be made digging bottles out here in California, it's basically a closed shop. In the past I always dug bottles with the intention of keeping them in my collection. Nowadays finding a place to dig takes diligence, time and being retired. I work 40 hours per week, have little discretionary income, and can't even afford a car. Ebay is my only resource for adding to my collection 99% of the time. I love digging but that's mostly a thing of the past for me. I'm physically fit and enjoy the activity, but never get the chance. Others have all the chances in the world but because of physical limitations can no longer dig. So it goes both ways. Such is life.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2014)

Out of the 3 blue Hutches I got 2 of them are going in my collection since they are variations I did not have. The Very Dark Bluish Purple hutch I already had in better shape so thats the only one I will be selling (or trade) I don't think that one dark blue hutch will flood or affect the market much. Not sure what Tom is going to do with his 4 (5 if you count broken top one) but his 4 should not flood the market. I could see 100 of these flooding the market but not the small amount we found.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2014)

Tom, Your Broken top hutch looks like that real light cornflower blue. I think I may have a donor top for you to fix the damage possibly. I found this donor in the hole next to this one a year or 2 ago. LEON.


----------



## ND_IXL (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome finds!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 7, 2014)

Big time and good results = is all I can say.  Nice coverage of a job well done.  I only have two Hutches, but they both have bottlemyseries, in them.   RED Matthews


----------



## hampy (Aug 19, 2014)

g'day to all members on this forum,i am a bottle collector and digger in Australia from a little town called BOMBALA which is in the state of NEW SOUTH WALES with a population of around 1500 I like to collect beers and anything that takes my eye,i work at a steel engineering company here in town im also a member of the fire and rescue in town and ive been a drummer in various bands since I was 16 and hope to bring a 57 chevy out from your great country next year,cheers and all the best,rob.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome, Good Choice with the 57 Chevy, one of my Favorites. Besides my 1970 Charger R/T.  LEON.


----------



## hampy (Aug 20, 2014)

hi leon,thanks for your message, my nephew had an early charger but not a rt I have a holden hr sedan 1966 supercharged dark blue with silver flames up each side and we also have a holden Monaro 2005 model,now I have read so much about the cobalt hutches they certainly look a great looking bottle and what would the value of such bottle be ? do you go out digging much and what work do you do. I get out digging a little bit but nowhere near as much as I would like to we went out last Saturday to a 1836 house and dug part of the dump and we would have dug around 500 sm size crown seal unembossed bottles all exactly the same and that was in 2 small holes still heaps of dump left yet so I can only hope,any way all the best mate,cheers rob.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2014)

The Australian Charger (straight 6 Hemi) is much different then the American Charger. I wouldn't mind having one of those. The Cobalt blue Norris hutches range from $50-$150 in my opinion. Do you ever dig any american bottles or cans over there? LEON.


----------



## hampy (Aug 21, 2014)

hi leon,it was a 265 hemi but the engine had been worked on and it was purple in colour with white interior,i wouldn't mind one of those hutches so if you get a spare one let me know and I haven't dug any American cans but quite ironically my wife and I visited your great country in 1989 and we were on a bus tour through the east coast and we pulled into this little western type town I cant remember the name but it was where they filmed back to the future and I bought an "Indiana brewing co" beer bottle and then I went digging at a dump here in town and I dug the exact same bottle and I still think that's very strange,but very true,cheers rob.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, that is a strange story about the beer bottle. Coincedently I do have one extra very dark blueish purple G.NORRIS Detroit Michigan Hutch. Are you Interested? LEON.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. It would be nice to see these cleaned up.


----------



## hampy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Leon,thats a nice looking bottle mate let me know what you want for it,thanks Rob.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 22, 2014)

Just sent you a PM (private message)  THANKS, LEON.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 31, 2014)

good for you Leon !! I've been away from the Forum for a while but i'm back nowthat I got  new computer. you've paid your dues fella. really happy for ya fella !! wooooo    hoooo !!!!! Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks, Hoping to find something good Today, in about 7-8 hours from now. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 24, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2014)

Figured I'd bump it so it dont get locked & lost forever. With this new site that's what happens.


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2021)

BUMP. GOOD OLD POST HERE. GOOD MEMMORIES. LEON.


----------

